# Aggressive 22month old cockapoo



## hannahlt (May 26, 2017)

We have had our male cockapoo since a puppy and had him neutered at 6 months. We had our first child when he was a year old and had a few jealousy issues but otherwise ok. My daughter is now 10months old and I have recently gone to work 4 days a week. We have a dog walker that he loves that takes him out the days I go towards work. He is now stealing the babies toys and hiding under the table, he doesn't do it while I am ony own but when my husband comes home and he tries to get the toys back he has become aggressive with him. He has bitten him twice now and of course I am now petrifying he will do this to the baby. He has always like did both so I'm not sure what has triggered this behaviour. We love home very much and are desperate to deal with this situation and love n harmony once more! Any suggestions? Many thanks


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi. This sounds like resource guarding to me. You can start with playing the exchange game with him (exchanging the toys with something he wants more). I gave this link to someone who also had resource guarding issues http://www.patriciamcconnell.com/theotherendoftheleash/resource-guarding-revisited
However I would also maybe recommend getting a good positive reinforcement trainer to really tackle the problem as there is a baby involved. 
Good luck! With some work it's not a problem you can't solve.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Totally agree with Cfriend - this is resource guarding and you with a baby involved you would be best to get a positive reward based trainer in NOW to help before things get worse. If you are in the UK and let me know what area you are in I can try to find someone to help.

Your husband also needs to stop taking things back in the way he is, as this is fueling the aggression. The dog is hiding under the table with the stolen items as he is seeing them as valuable and you need to not confront him to get them back - unless it is truly a matter of life and death. 

You also need to be very careful about contact between baby and dog and in particular make sure the baby does not approach the dog at all for now.

Things can definitely be resolved but please get help quickly as the longer it goes on the harder it will be to sort out.


----------



## hannahlt (May 26, 2017)

Thank you both for the advice. We live in Cardiff.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

hannahlt said:


> Thank you both for the advice. We live in Cardiff.


Try Caroline Cowan who should be able to help you http://cardiffcaninecitizens.com/about/


----------

